# Evans 16 owner



## petey256

Hi, My name is Mike and I recently purchased an Evans 16 sailboat, supposedly built by Whitby. I am new to sailing and am searching for information about my boat, the builder and other owners. I started a yahoo group today and posted some pics of my boat. The users group is a yahoo group called Evans16. I can not post the link as I am a new member today and am not allowed to. I would apperciate any info and or help about this boat. I am looking for help with the rigging. I did not take these photos the previous owner did and I can really tell how the boom vang is rigged ( such as where it starts and ends as well as where it is tied off. I dont evan know if this is rigged correctly. I have been out sailing 2 or 3 times on different boats with different people for short pierods of time. I found I liked it and want to sail myself. I am 56 years old and live in Jacksonville Florida so I have access to the St johns river as well as some lakes such as Doctors lake and also the Ortega River.


----------



## amcnewman

Congratulations on the purchase of your new boat. I have had an Evans 16 for 5 years and love it. The boat sails like a bigger boat. I sail on Lake Ontario very comfortably. When you say boom vang I assume you mean main sheet. I will take a picture of mine and post it. I joined your Yahoo group and saw a picture of your main sheet and yes it is a little backwards.


----------



## amcnewman

*Main Sheet*

Here is my main sheet.


----------



## petey256

*Boat picture*

amcnewman Hi and thans for posting the picture it answered my questions about how to rig the boom, almost. I understand the picture you sent. My boom has a third pully on iy on the end. There are two cleats on the port and starboard aft end of my boat. Do you know what this pully is for and could I be missing something? Is it possible for you to post a picture of the aft end of yours. Do you know who the builder is or any information about the years it was made or what the draft is with the centerboard down? I had a 24' Irwin for a short time but it was rigged different. I am from Rochester New York. I grew up around lake Ontario and did alot of fishing in it. I did alot of boating and fishing in the finger lakes. Thanks Mike


----------



## amcnewman

I believe the pulley you are referring to is used to feed a running line attached to the clew of the sail. There should also be a cleat attached to the boom a little farther forward, this allows you to adjust the tension on the foot of the sail. (I have attached a picture and circled the pulley in question) Myself, I tighten once at the beginning of the season and forget about it. The two cleats at the aft of the boat are to tie to the dock. I hope you enjoy your boat. I have only ever seen one other Evans 16 in person. I have been approached many times by previous owners who recognize the model have fond memories. I would assume the boat is more rare down there.

Mark.


----------



## petey256

*Evans16*

Thanks for the information. You have helped alot. The user group I started on yahoo has a new member who posted a lot of pictures of his boat if you want to take a look. The user group is Evans 16. Thanks Mike


----------



## petey256

*new question*



amcnewman said:


> I believe the pulley you are referring to is used to feed a running line attached to the clew of the sail. There should also be a cleat attached to the boom a little farther forward, this allows you to adjust the tension on the foot of the sail. (I have attached a picture and circled the pulley in question) Myself, I tighten once at the beginning of the season and forget about it. The two cleats at the aft of the boat are to tie to the dock. I hope you enjoy your boat. I have only ever seen one other Evans 16 in person. I have been approached many times by previous owners who recognize the model have fond memories. I would assume the boat is more rare down there.
> 
> Mark.


Looking at your picture raises some new questions. The end of your boom has rwo lines running up towards the mast. These lines, are they cables or rope as I dont have any on mine. Also does your main sail have sail slides or does your sail slide in the mast slot by itself. I raised the mast yesterday but had to make an extension that mounted on the transom to help me do it. I raised the jib today and found it to be fairly easy. When I went to raise the main sail the boom bends down to the deck cause there is nothing holding up the end of it opposite the mast. The only way I can see to mount the sail to the mast and to the boom is by sliding the sail into the slots.
Im going to lower the mast and take a closer look at the top. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks petey256


----------



## amcnewman

What you see is a topping lift I installed (see picture). I tied a thin line to the top of the mast and extended the other end to about 30" away from the end of the boom and attached a pulley to that end. I then attached a second line to the end of the boom then fed it through that pulley back towards the end of the boom through an existing pulley attached to the boom then tied to a cleat attached further along the boom. This topping lift allows me to easily adjust the boom up and down but more importantly holds the boom up when the sail is down otherwise the boom would just fall to the deck.
As for your second question my main sail does not have sliders, it has a bolt rope sewn inside the sail that is fed into the mast. It's a bit of a pain because it binds alot when raising the sail. The fellow who stores his boat beside me (similar boat but not an Evans) had a bolt rope but recently had sliders sewn on and the sliders work way better. I think he said it cost around $150.00


----------



## petey256

*answers my questions*

Thank you that clears things up and explained why the boom just stays on the deck. I wonder why the previous owner did not install one. My sail is the same as yours so it will have to slide inside the mast. I wonder if wax or something would make it easier to hoist. Well forget wax cause here in Florida it would just melt, but maybe something else. I will have to figure a way to mount something on top of the mast or drill a hole to put a rope through so I can run it to the boom. Thanks for the info and drawing I will start working on it tomorrow. I posted a few photos of me raising the mast, well actually I was lowering it. In the Evans user group. Thanks again
Mike


----------



## Neilio11

Hello gentlemen

I too have just purchased an Evan's 16' in Toronto this month. I have towed it to the cottage and "started" the rigging process this past weekend. I have not even got to the sails part. Do either of you have a rigging manual? I have no idea what goes where and sadly have no point of reference. If either of you could take pics of your boats from front to back and especially close-ups of the sails, pulleys, cleats and cockpit rigging, I would really appreciate it. 
Loved your idea of running a line from the top of the mast to the end of the boom to keep it up off the deck when not rigged. Sadly, that would mean having to drop the mast down (again) to tie that off, but it is all part of the learling curve.
Any help either of you have is more than welcome. I just want to get her out on the water and toot around.
Thanks Neilio11


----------



## Neilio11

Hello gentlemen

I too have recently purchased an Evan's 16. Do either of you have a manual to explain the rigging? So far I have the mast up and in place, but Mark I like your idea of running a line from the mast to the end of the boom to keep th ebook up when the sail is not up.
If either of you could take photos of yoru boats from front to back, especially close ups of the lines, pulleys and cockpit rigging I would appreciate it. I have having a hell of a time simply figuring out what goes where.
Thank you for your help 
Neil


----------



## amcnewman

My boat lies at Etobicoke Yacht Club. If your in the area you can come have a look.


----------



## petey256

*Rigging*

There are Evans boat pictures posted on the Evans 16 user group website. I also had alot of questions and have now had most of them answered. Raiseing and lowering the mast should not be a problem. I have a pretty good simple system that I use. Mike


----------



## Neilio11

Well I got her up and sailing on the weekend. Got the main sail up only, but will work on the jib next. Had to hoist the mast 3 times as I kept forgetting things or to do things that I need to do when it is down, but it gets easier each time.
I appreciated your tip about running a line from the top of the mast to the end of the boom to keep it up when the sails are dropped. A big help to have that much extra deck space. Thank you
Any idea where I can buy the hand rails that mount on the bow of the boat? Have seen them in pictures and look nice. Thanks again gents


----------



## glen p.

Just managed to get on this site. Not sure if anyone still monitoring but I am interested in anyone else owning an Evans 16. Just got mine in Picton On. She's now in Parry Sound. A 'fixer upper'. Biggest concern just now is a 'sticking' swing keel that I'd like to repair. Anyone out there with clues as to possible causes? I will probably not have time to work on her til the fall but would welcome any ideas. Thanks, Glen.


----------



## amcnewman

Welcome to the community Glen. Sorry I cant say I have had a similar issue with my Evans 16. There is a small Yahoo group of Evans 16 owners Out there. someone may have an idea. evans16 : Evans 16


----------



## glen p.

Thanks for getting back to me, amcnewman.

If all else fails, I will attempt to shoehorn the keel out but in no rush. Have seen a post on another site with a similar concern but no responses to them. Given it was 2010, I suspect it's a dead link.

Will also watch the yahoo group site for evans 16 and will hope to learn.

glen


----------



## brehm62

amcnewman said:


> When you say boom vang I assume you mean main sheet.


I laughed when I read this. Here is a picture of the end of my boom. You can still make out the original manufacturer's label on the end. Yes, it is mislabeled as BOOM VANG when obviously the double block is for the main sheet. This confusion of terms is not that uncommon on small sailboats even in owner's manuals and labeling coming directly from the manufacturer.


----------



## brehm62

*Re: answers my questions*



petey256 said:


> My sail is the same as yours so it will have to slide inside the mast. I wonder if wax or something would make it easier to hoist. Well forget wax cause here in Florida it would just melt, but maybe something else.


You might try a dry, silicone lubricant. It needs to be a dry spray so that it doesn't leave an oily film on the fabric. Sprays like this one are non-staining.


----------



## brehm62

amcnewman said:


> I tied a thin line to the top of the mast and extended the other end to about 30" away from the end of the boom and attached a pulley to that end. I then attached a second line to the end of the boom then fed it through that pulley back towards the end of the boom through an existing pulley attached to the boom then tied to a cleat attached further along the boom.


That's an interesting configuration. You must have an extra cleat on the boom. Mine only has the cleat for the outhaul but I do have extra cleats on the mast so mine is cleated there just like the main halyard.


----------



## silverado77

Hi All. Just bought an Evans 16 in Beaverton Ontario. Learned to sail on the same boat 30 something years ago. The previous owner talked about adding water as ballast? As i remember my Uncle never added water to the boat. Any comments or ideas would be a great help.

Brad


----------



## glen p.

Welcome Brad. From Parry Sound. I did read a reference to someone who partly flooded the bilge accidentally only to discover the boat was not so tender. McGregor [sp?] uses water ballast on some of their trailer sailers quite happily but they have special holding tanks. Without the tanks I suspect there might be a tendency for the water to slosh around causing as many hassles as it cures. Might be worth a try though. Do you sail out of Beaverton? What kind of condition was your boat in? Mine is a 'fixer upper' and I need to sell a Sandpiper 565 before I can liberate enough $ to do much on the Evans. Plan at present is to have her in my garage/ boathouse for the winter unless the Piper sells sooner. What is your sail number I can't remember mine just now but I'm curious as to how many were made and for how long. Any one else any ideas?


----------



## silverado77

Hi Glen. The boat is in pretty decent shape for being 35 or 40 years old. my hull number is 052 and the sail number is 108. I had it out on sunday in buckhorn and sailed as I remembered. It needs cleats for the headsail so i'm off shopping before the weekend. Thanks for the input on adding water, kind of thought the same thing about the sloshing around. Throwing 4 or 500 pounds of water around might make it more unstable.


----------



## patmad1

i,m purchased my evans 16 ,6 years ago i love this boat but i dont know where this boat was made ...if someone can help me ..thanks pat


----------



## Myles136

Hey folks, lots of good info on this thread. I am just wondering if any of you know where I could find a used set of sails for an Evans 16 ? There is one for sale down the road from my house, but it does not come with sails.



Thanks,


Myles


----------

